# Protection for ATV?



## dsly66ko

I'm new to this, so please forgive any stupid questions. :scratch

My BOV and all-round workhorse is a Honda 450ES ATV. Is there any way to harden this against EMP? I've seen suggestions to build a small faraday cage to park it in, and others saying that won't work, to buy a second set of electrical components and keep them in a hardened place. I'm not a mechanic, nor do I play one on TV, so I wouldn't know what parts to buy and how to replace them, so I guess that leaves the faraday cage, or look for another idea.
what are others doing?


----------



## Tirediron

You would prolly be wise to do both, build a faraday cage parking place for it, and store spare electronic/ electrical components. another theory suggests that a ground strap or chain would help to disapate EMP type forces, the more fail safes you have the better.


----------



## NaeKid

The biggest problem is not knowing when an EMP-strike could happen. If I was planning a strike, it would be at the height of the day, between 5:00pm on the east-coast and noon on the west-coast. By striking around that time of day, you will disrupt the majority of the north-american continent - children in school, parents in rush-hour-traffic, suppers being cooked, etc. 

The amount of confusion would be at the highest-level possible. I do not expect the EMP to happen at mid-night for people to wake-up to a world of hurt ... 

That being said, if your equipment is in use during a strike, the EMP-proof faraday-cage would not help you - so - becomming mechanically-inclined is your best bet. Having spare-parts to get your equipement running again quickly would be in your best interest.

On my KLR650 motorbike, there is a little box that controls all the functions, not really a computer, but, kinda of similar. That unit is called a CDI - prices range from $50 to $200 on eBay. Having a CDI-unit stored inside an ammo-can from PrincessAuto inside your tin-shed would keep that little unit happy till it is needed. Throw in a regulator (rectifiyer) as well and 90% of the electrical gremlins would be taken care of.

I believe that your Honda has the same kind of electrical-control-modules - best bet would be to purchase a Clymer, Haynes or Chilton manual for your Honda and use it as bathroom reading material till you have the book memorized. Make special note of the electrical schematics as there is a possibility that your average volt-meter will not work after an EMP-burst either ...


----------

